# Gravel-Ausrüstungsberatung für Einsteiger, insbesondere Schuhe



## FitRad (3. Juli 2019)

Für den Einstieg in den Radsport benötige ich noch etwas Ausrüstung, weiß aber überhaupt nicht, was ratsam ist. Gefahren wird ein Gravelbike, ich habe Schuhgröße 46 bei 195cm.

Ich hab mir schon die Endura Xtract Gel 400 Series Bibshorts gekauft, da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass die halbwegs passen. --> Worauf genau sollte man bei Radhosen achten? Habt ihr noch Empfehlungen für weitere, eine wird wohl kaum reichen.

Ich habe viele Schuhe durchprobiert. Eigentlich will ich keine mit Schnürbändern - außer ihr würdet dazu raten - und bin bisher mit Shimano SH-MT7 am ehesten zufrieden gewesen. Die fallen aber wirklich winzig aus und der Händler hatte dann keine in 48 da. Habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen? Ich denke gerade noch an Northwave Extreme XCM und scott-mtb-comp-boa.

Sind Handschuhe empfehlenswert?

Trikot? Multitool? Pumpe?

Klassische Flaschenhalter oder ist sowas wie Fidlock sinnvoller?

Habe ich noch was vergessen? Helm habe ich schon.

Tut mir leid, dass ich da so anfängermäßig frage. Ich habe mittlerweile einfach den Überblick verloren und bisher keinen Ratgeber für absolute Newbies gefunden, würde jetzt dann aber gerne bestellen. Die Preisspannen sind echt enorm und ich weiß überhaupt nicht, worauf ich achten sollte. So eine Radhose ist zum Beispiel echt seltsam, wenn man die zum ersten Mal trägt. Da fällt es mir dann schwer zu beurteilen, ob sie gut sitzt.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Juli 2019)

Es gibt da keine Checklisten oder ähnliches. Besonders Kleidung ist höchst individuell.
Handschuhe beugen Verletzungen bei Stürzen, Dornenhecken, und anderen ungeplanten Kollisionen vor. Im Sommer bieten sich kurze gedämpfte Handschuhe an, in Langfingern schwitzt man schnell.

Gerade im Gravelbereich solltest du nach Lösungen suchen, welche dir passen - bringt nichts wenn wir dir enge Race-Trikots aufschreiben, du aber lieber mit Schlabbershirt rumfährst. Auch die Flaschenhalter sollten dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechen: einfach nur auf Schotter kullern ist was anderes als kleine S1 Singletrails oder anderes unwegsames Gelände... der Einfacheit halber reicht da ein guter einfacher Flaschenhalter in welchen auch große Flaschen von 0,75-1,00l hineinpassen.

Schuhe musst du für dich selbst entscheiden, idealerweise für Klickpedale, bequem, und mit Profil. ich persönlich mag Klettverschluss, es gibt noch Boa und Schnürung. Schnürschuhe fahre ich am Stadtrad - sehen halt wie normale Sneaker aus und sind auch Ausgehtauglich - fürs sportliche Fahren bevorzuge ich jedoch Rennrad/Mtbschuhe aufgrund der Materialien.

Ein Standardwerkzeugset für die gröbsten Arbeiten sollte dabei sein, inklusive Flickzeug, Wechselschlauch und Pumpe. Achte beim Werkzeug entweder auf ein praktisches Kombitool, oder du packst dir einzelne Inbusschlüssel in eine kleine Tasche (so mach ich das, spart Gewicht) - die meisten Schrauben am Fahrrad sind mit 2.5 - 5er Inbusschlüssel abgedeckt. Reifenheber ist auch nicht verkehrt, oder du lernst wie man einen Reifen auch per Hand aufzieht - mit der richtigen Technik geht das sogut wie bei jedem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

Kein Problem, dafür sind wir doch da.



FitRad schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon die Endura Xtract Gel 400 Series Bibshorts gekauft, da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass die halbwegs passen. --> Worauf genau sollte man bei Radhosen achten? Habt ihr noch Empfehlungen für weitere, eine wird wohl kaum reichen.



Im Gravel (und Cross Country)-Bereich gibt es zwei verschiedene Lager: Die Lycra-Fraktion und die Baggy Shorts Fraktion. Fahr was dir lieber ist.

Wichtig ist, dass die Hosen dir passen und dass du mit dem Sitztpolster (falls du überhaupt eins brauchst) lange und bequem sitzen kannst.

Mein Tip: Endura oder dhb.



FitRad schrieb:


> Ich habe viele Schuhe durchprobiert. Eigentlich will ich keine mit Schnürbändern - außer ihr würdet dazu raten - und bin bisher mit Shimano SH-MT7 am ehesten zufrieden gewesen. Die fallen aber wirklich winzig aus und der Händler hatte dann keine in 48 da. Habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen? Ich denke gerade noch an Northwave Extreme XCM und scott-mtb-comp-boa.



Auch hier gilt: Fahr was dir passt. Schnürsenkel sehen cool aus, Boa-Verschlüsse sind mM nach aber funktionaler.

Ich persönlich habe auch Gr. 46 und fahre diverse Northwave Modelle.



FitRad schrieb:


> Sind Handschuhe empfehlenswert?



Ja! Ich persönlich mag im Gelände lieber Langfinger (auch im Sommer), aber kurze RR-Handschuhe gehen natürlich auch.

Ob mit oder ohne Polster auf der handfläche, ist Geschmackssache.



FitRad schrieb:


> Trikot? Multitool? Pumpe?



Trikot - siehe oben. manche mögen es eng und mit Taschen hinten, andere eher locker. gefallen muss es.

Multitool und Pumpe, eventuell noch Ersatzschlauch, CO2 Kartusche, Reifenheber sind zumidnest auf längeren Touren Pflicht.



FitRad schrieb:


> Klassische Flaschenhalter oder ist sowas wie Fidlock sinnvoller?



Klassisch. Weil da kann man auch mal eine Flasche von Aldi reintun oder bei einem Rennen eine Flasche von der Versorgungsstation mitnehmen.



FitRad schrieb:


> Habe ich noch was vergessen?



Sonnen bzw. Schutzbrille, Unterwäsche/Baselayer, eventuell ein Schlauchtuch, Armlinge, Knielinge oder gar Langarmsachen für kühlere Tage, irgendwann ein Fahrradcomputer.


----------



## FitRad (3. Juli 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Hätte ich dazusagen sollen, ich habe schon Shimano PD-M530 SPD Pedale bereitliegen.
Boa wäre mir am liebsten - Klett wäre aber wohl auch eine Option. Bei Schnürschuhen hatte ich als Kind immer das Problem, dass die sich mal um das Pedal gewickelt haben, was zu sehr peinlichen Stürzen geführt hat.... 

Hast du einen Tipp zum Beispiel für Handschuhe? Mein Problem ist v.a., dass ich überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt habe, wo ich anfangen soll. Vorrangig geht es mir natürlich um das Grundlegende, was am Anfang nötig ist, also Schuhe etc. 
Wenn ich die ersten Wochen mit TShirt statt Trikot fahre, ist das kein Drama.


----------



## FitRad (3. Juli 2019)

Danke @Florent29 

Gibt es da bestimmte Produkte, die du empfehlen würdest, oder mache ich nichts falsch, wenn ich jetzt in einem Onlineshop danach gehe, was beliebt ist und mich funktionell und optisch anspricht? Mich stört etwas, dass ich gerade bei Kleidung viel anprobieren und dann zurückschicken werde, aber die Läden vor Ort waren leider bisher nicht gut ausgestattet.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Hätte ich dazusagen sollen, ich habe schon Shimano PD-M530 SPD Pedale bereitliegen.



Der Käfig ist auf dem Gravel völlig unnötig. Lieber die 520.



FitRad schrieb:


> Hast du einen Tipp zum Beispiel für Handschuhe?



Ich habe Handschuhe von Leatt, 100%, Poc, Fox und Cube. Aber nur weil die mir passen, muss das bei dir nicht auch so sein.

Sonst lies dir mal den Thread hier durch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/duenne-handschuhe-fuer-den-sommer.886121/


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Gibt es da bestimmte Produkte, die du empfehlen würdest, oder mache ich nichts falsch, wenn ich jetzt in einem Onlineshop danach gehe, was beliebt ist und mich funktionell und optisch anspricht? Mich stört etwas, dass ich gerade bei Kleidung viel anprobieren und dann zurückschicken werde, aber die Läden vor Ort waren leider bisher nicht gut ausgestattet.



Eher bestimmte Produktkategorien...

Von diesen Pseudo-Wanderschuhen bzw. Tourenschuhen halte ich zB nix, bei mir müssen es schon richtig steife XC-Schuhe sein.

Ich persönlich kombiniere zudem gerne relativ schmal geschnittene Baggy Shorts mit einem komfortabel, aber doch körpernah geschnittenen Trikot mit Rückentaschen. Andere machen es aber genau umgekehrt.

Mittlerweile gibt es ja sogr komplette Gravel-Kollektionen: https://www.platzangst.com/gravel/


----------



## FitRad (3. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Der Käfig ist auf dem Gravel völlig unnötig. Lieber die 520.



Siehst du so einen großen Vorteil, dass ich die 530 (sind noch neu) wieder verkaufen sollte? Ich habe damals die 530 geordert, da ich tendenziell hier 530 > 520 rausgelesen habe, aber das war wohl eher für den reinen MTB Einsatz dann. Vielleicht ist der Vorteil der 530, dass man ganz kurze Strecken auch mal ohne Klickschuhe fahren kann? (wenn auch sicher nicht optimal und von mir auch nicht unbedingt geplant)


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Siehst du so einen großen Vorteil, dass ich die 530 (sind noch neu) wieder verkaufen sollte? Ich habe damals die 530 geordert, da ich tendenziell hier 530 > 520 rausgelesen habe, aber das war wohl eher für den reinen MTB Einsatz dann. Vielleicht ist der Vorteil der 530, dass man ganz kurze Strecken auch mal ohne Klickschuhe fahren kann? (wenn auch sicher nicht optimal und von mir auch nicht unbedingt geplant)



Ich fahre die 530 auf dem Enduro und 520-ähnliche Pedale ohne Käfig auf dem XC Bike.

Daher kann ich folgendes sagen:

1. Nein, die 530 haben ohne Klickschuhe genau so wenig Grip wie die 520. Der Klickmechanismus steht viel zu weit raus.

2. Der Vorteil der 530 liegt darin, dass sie bei Felskontakt o.ä. besser drübergleiten. Auf dem Gravelbike ist das aber völlig irrelevant und für 75% der MTB-Fahrer auch.

3. Du kannst die 530 fahren, sie werden auch funktionieren. Es macht nur keinen Sinn in der selben Art und Weise wie zB Handschuhe mit Knöchelschutz auf dem Gravel keinen Sinn machen würden. Abgesehen davon gibt es außer dem Zusatzgewicht keine Nachteile - außer dass man eventuell Unterlegscheiben unter die Cleats tun muss, je nach Schuhmodell.


----------



## FitRad (3. Juli 2019)

Danke, gerade 520 geordert 

Hast du einen Tipp für schmal geschnittene Trikots? Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen und der Größtentabelle bei einem Santini Ali Jersey Herren royal verglichen. Beim Brustumfang lande ich bei XS, bei der Körpergröße bei XXL. Prima.... aber ganz nachvollziehen kann ich die Tabelle gerade nicht, ich bin zwar schlank und groß, aber der übliche Rennradfahrer ist doch jetzt auch kein extremer Bodybuilding Typ?


----------



## Florent29 (4. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Hast du einen Tipp für schmal geschnittene Trikots? Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen und der Größtentabelle bei einem Santini Ali Jersey Herren royal verglichen. Beim Brustumfang lande ich bei XS, bei der Körpergröße bei XXL. Prima.... aber ganz nachvollziehen kann ich die Tabelle gerade nicht, ich bin zwar schlank und groß, aber der übliche Rennradfahrer ist doch jetzt auch kein extremer Bodybuilding Typ?



Ja, das Problem habe ich auch...und nicht nur bei Trikots. Ich bin 1,89 groß und habe einen kräftigen Hals und Schultergürtel, aber einen flachen Bauch. Viele Trikots schlabbern dann da untenrum. Meistens muss ich dann Größe M nehmen und darauf achten, dass sie etwas länger ausfallen.

Allerdings musst du beachten, dass die meisten Rennradler eben nicht wirklich austrainiert sind, sondern von der Aerodynamik her eher in Richtung Pinguin denn in Richtung Schwertfisch tendieren...da passen sich die Trikothersteller dann eben an 

Aktuell habe ich Trikots von Pearl Izumi in M als Kurz- und Langarm, von dhb in M als Langarm sowie von Primalwear in M als Kurzarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FitRad (5. Juli 2019)

Ich habe jetzt ein bisschen Kleidung durchprobiert, eventuell könnt ihr mir passendes empfehlen:

Schuhe:
Shimano SH-MT7: fallen sehr klein aus, wähle ich eine passende Länge, dann ist es ein Boot, sprich viel zu breit
Northwave Rebel: fallen eher etwas kleiner als angegeben aus, die mir passende Größe war nicht da, könnte passen
Northwave Razer 45,5: fällt etwas größer als der Rebel aus, habe ich mal mitgenommen, ist aber an der Grenze, eventuell muss ich 0,5 größer gehen
-->Northwave scheint einen passenden Schnitt für mich zu haben, ich probiere mal noch bei denen weiter

Jersey:
Endura Xtract II Short Sleeve Jersey Men ocean (Größe S): sitzt recht locker
Santini Ali Jersey Herren red (Größe M): sitzt recht eng, bräuchte ich eher in weiter, finde den Stoff  kratzig
--> ich bin mir auch unsicher, wie lang ein Jersey sein sollte. Beide sind gefühlt an der Grenze zu zu kurz, wenn ich die Arme hebe, wird der Bauchnabel jedenfalls schön entblößt.... Andererseits sitzt man ja eher, passt es also, wenn im Stand das Jersey ein paar cm unter Bauchnabel endet? Was wäre noch in lang + mitteleng empfehlenswert? Ich probiere mal noch die von dir genannten Florent29.

Bibs:
Endura Xtract Gel 400 Series Bibshorts Men black (Größe M): habe ich mal mitgenommen, da die an den Beinen eng anliegen. Die Träger spannen aber schon ordentlich. Mein Gedanke war, dass das ok ist, da man auf dem Rad gebeugt sitzt, die Spannung dann also etwas nachlässt. Ist das so richtig? Also bei der Bib-Anprobe auf engen Sitz und recht straffe Träger achten?

Handschuhe habe ich auch gefunden (Giro Jag Gloves Men white (Handschuhgröße: M)

Fahrradcomputer kommt später, vorerst habe ich eine Garmin Uhr. 

Bei der Pumpe, Reifenheber, Pannenwerkzeug etc bin ich mir noch unsicher, denn es macht doch Sinn gleich auf Tubeless umzurüsten, da habe ich jetzt aber alles von CO2-Kartusche zwingend nötig, auf keinen Fall CO2, nicht flicken, diese Flickmehlwürmer nehmen, Ersatzschlauch, Spülmittel zum Abwaschen der Dichtmilch im Pannenfall mitnehmen (!?!), ... gelesen. Ich gestehe... als Anfänger fühle ich mich überfordert. Für unterwegs habe ich die Crankbrothers Gem S Handpumpe gefunden, passt die?


Aber ich glaube es wird so langsam und wenn jetzt dann auch noch ein Fahrrad da ist  kann ich endlich beginnen


----------



## FitRad (6. Juli 2019)

Bestellst du deine Kleidung online? Bei fahrrad.de habe ich versucht immer nach der "Welche Größe passt mir?" Tabelle zu gehen. Bei vielen Produkten ist die aber komplett unsinnig.... da heißt es Armlänge wird von Schulter- zu Handgelenk gemessen, dann fängt bei einem Produkt die Armlänge bei XS 96cm an, beim anderen bei S 63cm..... 96cm habe noch nicht mal ich als ziemlicher Riese. :-D

Und bei Armlingen wird dann der Taillenumfang angegeben... 


Jedenfalls sollte ich jetzt gut mit Kleidung ausgestattet sein, am Montag schaffe ich es hoffentlich zu Probefahrten (ein paar Orbea Händler habe ich gefunden, ich hoffe da hat einer ein Terra da), technische Teile werden dann geordert, wenn ich weiß, dass es sicher das Terra wird und dann kann der Spaß beginnen


----------



## Florent29 (9. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein bisschen Kleidung durchprobiert, eventuell könnt ihr mir passendes empfehlen:
> 
> Schuhe:
> Shimano SH-MT7: fallen sehr klein aus, wähle ich eine passende Länge, dann ist es ein Boot, sprich viel zu breit
> ...



Du hast Handschuhgröße M? Krass. Ich hab XL.

Bei Kleidung musst du einfach durchprobieren...ich meine zB rauszuhören, dass du doch deutlich weniger muskulös gebaut bist als ich. Also bringen dir meine Tipps zwar einen Anhaltspunkt, aber nicht mehr...



FitRad schrieb:


> Bestellst du deine Kleidung online? Bei fahrrad.de habe ich versucht immer nach der "Welche Größe passt mir?" Tabelle zu gehen. Bei vielen Produkten ist die aber komplett unsinnig.... da heißt es Armlänge wird von Schulter- zu Handgelenk gemessen, dann fängt bei einem Produkt die Armlänge bei XS 96cm an, beim anderen bei S 63cm..... 96cm habe noch nicht mal ich als ziemlicher Riese. :-D
> 
> Und bei Armlingen wird dann der Taillenumfang angegeben...



Ich bestelle manchmal online, gehe aber oft auch zum Stadler, wenn es dort Angebote gibt, die mich interessieren.

Die Größentabellen scheinen davon auszugehen, dass man gleichmäßig in alle Richtungen wächst, statt nur in die Höhe 



FitRad schrieb:


> Bei der Pumpe, Reifenheber, Pannenwerkzeug etc bin ich mir noch unsicher, denn es macht doch Sinn gleich auf Tubeless umzurüsten, da habe ich jetzt aber alles von CO2-Kartusche zwingend nötig, auf keinen Fall CO2, nicht flicken, diese Flickmehlwürmer nehmen, Ersatzschlauch, Spülmittel zum Abwaschen der Dichtmilch im Pannenfall mitnehmen (!?!), ... gelesen. Ich gestehe... als Anfänger fühle ich mich überfordert. Für unterwegs habe ich die Crankbrothers Gem S Handpumpe gefunden, passt die?



1. Spülmittel ist Quatsch.

2. Klar, tubeless ist cool, aber auf einem Gravelbike nicht notwendig. Hab ich auf dem Rennrad auch nicht. Zu kompliziert. Nur auf den MTBs ist es aus Gründen des Pannenschutzes unverzichtbar.

3. CO2 ist am RR praktisch, weil man einen RR-reifen niemals mit einer Handpumpe allein auf 6,5 Bar kriegt. Für tubeless ist es angeblich nicht so toll, weil sich das irgendwie nicht vertragen soll. Die Pros haben trotzdem alle eine Kartsuche am Rahmen, ich also auch 

4. Die Crankbrothers sieht gut aus, hat aber keine Öffnung für CO2 Kartuschen, oder?


----------



## FitRad (9. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Du hast Handschuhgröße M? Krass. Ich hab XL.



M sitzt zumindest recht fest, aber ich denke das soll auch so sein. Geht auch sicher nur bei kurzen Handschuhen. Wenn die Finger auch bedeckt sein sollen, brauche ich einen richtig schmalen XL oder sowas. 
Ja, leider nicht allzu muskulös. 



Florent29 schrieb:


> . Die Crankbrothers sieht gut aus, hat aber keine Öffnung für CO2 Kartuschen, oder?



Stimmt, ist nur für klassisches Pumpen.


----------



## Florent29 (9. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> M sitzt zumindest recht fest, aber ich denke das soll auch so sein. Geht auch sicher nur bei kurzen Handschuhen. Wenn die Finger auch bedeckt sein sollen, brauche ich einen richtig schmalen XL oder sowas.



Du solltest den Handschuh schon wieder runter kriegen...ich könnte bei Kurzfinger auch L nehmen, aber die krieg ich nie wieder ausgezogen...


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Juli 2019)

Als bei den Pedalen muss ich widersprechen. Natürlich kannst du auch den 530er fahren, lass dir keinen Schiet einreden. Ich fahr den auf beiden Cyclocrossern/Gravelbikes (und vorher sogar am Rennrad) und das mit Absicht. Der 520er hatte mir nicht genügend Auflage für den Fuß und ich ständig Schmerzen. Seitdem ich den 530er fahre ist das vorbei. Mein Mann war dafür dankbarer Abnehmer und hat sich meine 520er an alle seine Räder geschraubt. So ist jeder Jeck anders.

An Schuhen fahren wir übrigens beide den Northwave Outcross Plus mit Boa zum graveln und egal was. Mein Mann fährt ihn bei Normal-Schuhgröße 46 in 47 und ist äußerst zufrieden damit. Damit hast du auf allen Untergründen gut Grip und kannst auch mal das Rad tragen oder Schieben ohne dass dir gleich die Füße abfallen. Wir tragen die durchaus auch auf Familienfeiern den ganzen Tag so bequem sind die und sehen dazu noch relativ unauffällig aus. Kriegste mit Schnürsenkel oder Klett oder Boa und auch als GTX Variante für nasses Wetter.

Handschuhe wurde schon gesagt, nach persönlicher Vorliebe mit oder ohne Polster, um Schutz zu haben bei Stürzen oder Kontakt mit Hecken etc.

Obenrum trag ich immer nen Baselayer variierend je nach Wetter / Jahreszeit (also kurz, lang, dick, dünn, Netz, etc.) und darüber am liebsten irgendein enges Trikot mit 3+ Taschen. Hat den Vorteil auch hier dass du nicht irgendwo hängen bleiben kannst, zumindest tendenziel her weniger als mit Schlabberlook. Wie es für andere aussieht ist mir dabei egal, mir muss es gefallen. Ausserdem fahre ich auch mal schneller und Schlabber ist mir dabei zuviel Windwiderstand zumindest subjektiv.

Untenrum ne Trägershorts (im Winter natürlich ne lange) und gern ne enge normale Shorts drüber wegen dem look. Wichtig bei ner Radhose ist a) dass sie passt, und b) dass du bequem und so lange du willst auf dem Polster sitzen kannst. Gibt dann noch so Sachen wie Ausstattung (gibt Bibs mit Taschen > Rapha oder welche mit Hitzeabstoßenden Eigenschaften > "Coldblack" etc.).
Mir ist dabei noch wichtig, dass sie gerne ne Möglichkeit haben dürfen um mal pischern zu können als Frau. Also aushängbarer Träger, Reißverschluss etc. Ist immer bequemer als Trikot ausziehen zu müssen usw.

Flaschen hab ich auch Fidlocks hier, hab aber meistens normale Flaschenhalter montiert, wurde ja auch schon gesagt, man ist flexibler unterwegs auch einfach mal was man so im Laden kriegt schnell reinzustopfen. Am liebsten haben wir die Camelbak Podium Flaschen, die kannste auflassen und hast nen guten Durchfluss. Gibt es sogar mit Schutzkappe gegen Staub und Dreck zu kaufen.

Ersatzschlauch (oder bei Tubeless halt Dichtmilchreserve und MaxXalami oder sowas) und Flickzeugs, dazu Reifenheber und nen Multitool. Wir bevorzugen Topeak, so ein kleines mit Mini-Ratsche. Begleitet uns schon viele Jahre und ist auch praktisch falls man noch was unterwes verstellen muss wie Sattelhöhe, Lenker etc. Dazu die passende kleine Nuss mit Drehmoment, fertig. Luftpumpe haben wir verschiedene, jeder hat seine, wichtig war uns mit kleiner Schlauchverlängerung, Manometer und Klappgriff. (SKS Injex Control bei meinem Mann und ich fahre seit kurzem mit der Crankbrothers Klic HP mit Manometer).

Flickzeugs nur noch das stinknormale zum vulkanisieren, die selbstklebenden nur noch für die letzten Meter nach Hause maximal und dann aber das Vulkanisierungszeugs. Die selbstklebenden lösen sich bei großer Hitze oder Kälte ab und du hast dann erneut den Platten - ist uns jetzt 3x passiert. Die schmelzen praktisch wenn du das Rad in der Sonne stehen lässt z.B. am Biergarten, und wunderst dich dann warum nun wieder platt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FitRad (9. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Du solltest den Handschuh schon wieder runter kriegen...ich könnte bei Kurzfinger auch L nehmen, aber die krieg ich nie wieder ausgezogen...



Die Giro waren jetzt nicht sooo teuer, die behalte ich mal, denke ich kann auch gut damit fahren. Die nächsten nehme ich dann aber wohl 1-2 Nummern größer.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Als bei den Pedalen muss ich widersprechen.



Eventuell meint ihr verschiedene Dinge. Ich habe jetzt beide hier, kann also ganz gut vergleichen. Bei den Schuhen, die ich testweise drangehalten habe, ist der Käfig der 530 weit von der Schuhsohle entfernt. Der Cleat müsste auch ziemlich tief im Schuh sitzen / der Schuh sehr hohe Stollen haben, damit der Käfig aufliegt. Das hat Florent29 wohl gemeint. Allerdings bieten die 530 auch seitlich, also zum Tretlager hin / vom Tretlager weg etwas mehr Auflagefläche als die 520. Da liegt mein Testschuh auf und er hat da sicher mehr Auflage als bei den 520. Vermutlich meinst du das? Meine Vermutung wäre, dass weiche Schuhsohlen von der zusätzlichen Auflagefläche der 530 profitieren, harte Carbonsohlen aber den Druck gut verteilen, so dass man die geringe Auflagefläche der 520 nicht spürt. Dazu passt, dass deine Schuhehmpfehlung wohl eher eine weiche Sohle hat.




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Camelbak Podium



Super, genau die habe ich 2x geordert. 


Danke für die Empfehlungen!


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Juli 2019)

Ne also "weich" sind die Michelin Sohlen jetzt nicht, aber "weich genug" um zu gehen, innen hart genug um lange zu pedalieren. Da ist eine versteifte Innensohle drin. Hab mir die normalen Einlagen auch rausgemacht um korrigierende mit shims einzusetzen, das nur nebenbei.
Und ja, das sind schon ganz schön dicke Sohlen, so dass ich komplett aufliege auf dem Pedal, da der cleat somit tief versenkt ist.


----------



## FitRad (9. Juli 2019)

Was sollte man denn zum Reinigen daheim haben und gibt es da eine "allgemein anerkannte" Anleitung zur richtigen Radpflege? 
Ich habe schon einige Tutorials gesehen, bei jedem gibt es aber Kommentare von "nicht ausreichend" bis "du zerstörst dir die Lager".


----------



## Florent29 (10. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Eventuell meint ihr verschiedene Dinge. Ich habe jetzt beide hier, kann also ganz gut vergleichen. Bei den Schuhen, die ich testweise drangehalten habe, ist der Käfig der 530 weit von der Schuhsohle entfernt. Der Cleat müsste auch ziemlich tief im Schuh sitzen / der Schuh sehr hohe Stollen haben, damit der Käfig aufliegt. Das hat Florent29 wohl gemeint. Allerdings bieten die 530 auch seitlich, also zum Tretlager hin / vom Tretlager weg etwas mehr Auflagefläche als die 520. Da liegt mein Testschuh auf und er hat da sicher mehr Auflage als bei den 520. Vermutlich meinst du das? Meine Vermutung wäre, dass weiche Schuhsohlen von der zusätzlichen Auflagefläche der 530 profitieren, harte Carbonsohlen aber den Druck gut verteilen, so dass man die geringe Auflagefläche der 520 nicht spürt. Dazu passt, dass deine Schuhehmpfehlung wohl eher eine weiche Sohle hat.



Das kommt in etwa hin.

Während ich zB bei meinen Shimano Wander/Bike-Schuhen mit fetter Vibram-Sohle die Auslösehärte der Pedale verringern muss, weil die auf dem Pedal aufliegen, berühren meine sämtlichen anderen Schuhe, also zB Northwave XC-Schuhe, Fiveten Kestrel usw., den Käfig gar nicht.

Auf dem Enduro macht der Käfig dann aus anderen Gründen Sinn, auf XC und Gravel mM nach nicht.

Und für Tragepassagen gedachte Bikewanderschuhe halte ich auf dem Gravelbike für extrem ineffizient.


----------



## Florent29 (10. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Was sollte man denn zum Reinigen daheim haben und gibt es da eine "allgemein anerkannte" Anleitung zur richtigen Radpflege?
> Ich habe schon einige Tutorials gesehen, bei jedem gibt es aber Kommentare von "nicht ausreichend" bis "du zerstörst dir die Lager".



bei einem Gravelbike hast du keine Federgabel, der einzige echte Tip: "Nicht in die Dichtungen rein dampfstrahlen", ist also obsolet.

Hol dir ein biologisch abbaubares Bike-Reinigungsmittel, am besten gleich im 5 l Kanister, eine Bürste und einen Schwamm aus dem Baumarkt und dann los gehts mit dem Gartenschlauch.


----------



## FitRad (16. Juli 2019)

Muc-Off? Oder ist das im Endeffekt Spülmittel in teuer? 6€/l ist schon eine Ansage.




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Crankbrothers Klic HP mit Manometer



Du hast die wohl in einer Tasche? Da ich zumindest vorerst eher kürzere "Touren" fahren werde, wäre es mir hinten im Trikot am liebsten, da ist die aber leider eher zu lang dafür. Die Gem S ist schön kurz, hat aber leider kein Manometer und keinen Schlauch (und ist auch noch schwerer).

Habt ihr vielleicht auch noch eine günstige Aufbewahrungslösung? Wäre wohl sowohl auf dem Boden als auch an der Wand möglich.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Juli 2019)

Ich hab die in der mitgelieferten Halterung am Flaschenhalter. Steckt da bombenfest. Theoretisch bräuchte ich es nicht noch mit dem beiliegenden Klettband sichern, aber naja schaden tut es ja auch nicht.

P.S. : je kürzer dein Luftpumpenstummel ist, desto weniger Hub desto öfter und härter pumpste dich zu Tode. Mir reicht schon der Aufwand mit der ausziehbaren Klic. Ohne lang + ausziehbar  und/oder noch Schlauch würde ich mir das nicht antun wollen unterwegs.

Zum Thema Wanderschuhe kann ich nur sagen die flachen Outcross Plus sind ganz sicher alles nur keine "Wander"schuhe. Knöchelschutz etc. hat es hier auch nicht. Gut durchlüftet sind sie auch. Du kannst das Rad zwar mal tragen oder schieben und auch sehr gut damit laufen durch die fette Michelin Sohle, aber trotzdem gut und lange pedalieren durch die verstärkte Innensohle.

Für mich der perfekte Hybrid. Trag nur noch die eben weil sie für mich sehr bequem und den kompletten Tag tragbar sind. Bin zwar abends auch froh sie los zu sein, aber im Gegensatz zu Racecut Schuhen faulen mir nicht mehr die Füße ab vor Schmerzen. Ausserdem sind die Dinger echt robust, und selbst der Kontakt mit Moor hat ihnen nichts ausgemacht. Trocknen lassen, abklopfen/bürsten, etwaige Restflecken nochmal feucht abputzen. Wie neu


----------



## Florent29 (16. Juli 2019)

FitRad schrieb:


> Muc-Off? Oder ist das im Endeffekt Spülmittel in teuer? 6€/l ist schon eine Ansage.



Es ist biologisch abbaubar. Und es funktioniert.


----------

